# Dart Fletching



## ViperEye (Feb 17, 2019)

Are there fletching or fletching (slingshot darts) kits for sale. If not, any instructions for homemade?

Thanks


----------



## skarrd (Jul 20, 2011)

some instructionals on youtube


----------



## ViperEye (Feb 17, 2019)

skarrd said:


> some instructionals on youtube


Thanks, skarrd.

Those I've seen on YouTube are labor intensive and crude. I would like to see something like the ready-made fletches that are bought and are readily attached to game board darts.


----------



## Blue Raja (Feb 10, 2016)

I used to fool around with fletchettes and found that as long as you had something for air resistance, you could use most anything for a fletching. I found that lengths of gutted paracord worked best. The trick with fletchettes is to load them point up and fletching down in the pouch. I made them from masonry nails and used a band set similar to what I use for 3/8 steel shot. Another option is a pana dart - lots of youtube videos on this method. Also, if you look on eBay, there are darts designed for fishing that are similar to pana darts. That is, the pointed end has a small hook to attach to a string (like a slingbow set up) instead of a pouch.

Have fun experimenting with this and watch those RTS shots!


----------



## ViperEye (Feb 17, 2019)

Blue Raja said:


> I used to fool around with fletchettes and found that as long as you had something for air resistance, you could use most anything for a fletching. I found that lengths of gutted paracord worked best. The trick with fletchettes is to load them point up and fletching down in the pouch. I made them from masonry nails and used a band set similar to what I use for 3/8 steel shot. Another option is a pana dart - lots of youtube videos on this method. Also, if you look on eBay, there are darts designed for fishing that are similar to pana darts. That is, the pointed end has a small hook to attach to a string (like a slingbow set up) instead of a pouch.
> 
> Have fun experimenting with this and watch those RTS shots!





Blue Raja said:


> I used to fool around with fletchettes and found that as long as you had something for air resistance, you could use most anything for a fletching. I found that lengths of gutted paracord worked best. The trick with fletchettes is to load them point up and fletching down in the pouch. I made them from masonry nails and used a band set similar to what I use for 3/8 steel shot. Another option is a pana dart - lots of youtube videos on this method. Also, if you look on eBay, there are darts designed for fishing that are similar to pana darts. That is, the pointed end has a small hook to attach to a string (like a slingbow set up) instead of a pouch.
> 
> Have fun experimenting with this and watch those RTS shots!


Much thanks, Blue.


----------



## Nicholson (Sep 25, 2012)

I'm paying a pro to make me some, so that I have something to copy off of before I try to make my own. I really don't want to mess this one up lol


----------



## ViperEye (Feb 17, 2019)

Nicholson said:


> I'm paying a pro to make me some, so that I have something to copy off of before I try to make my own. I really don't want to mess this one up lol


Thanks, Nicholson. Very cool. Post pics for us when completed.


----------



## hgo17 (Mar 27, 2012)

Hi Guys,

Yshoot.com produces and provides darts for slingshot since several months.

I have one new video on youtube : 




Efficient product !

Hugues,


----------



## Nicholson (Sep 25, 2012)

ViperEye said:


> Nicholson said:
> 
> 
> > I'm paying a pro to make me some, so that I have something to copy off of before I try to make my own. I really don't want to mess this one up lol
> ...

















I turned the A+ slingshot Kit Fox into a dart shooter. The darts go hella fast. These darts are made out of a nail, using probably broom bristles as fletching that are attached to the nail with a rubber band and black tape. These things sure can penetrate. I think I'm going to find some bigger nails since I'm going to try catch salmon with them in the fall


----------



## Nicholson (Sep 25, 2012)

Blue Raja said:


> I used to fool around with fletchettes and found that as long as you had something for air resistance, you could use most anything for a fletching. I found that lengths of gutted paracord worked best. The trick with fletchettes is to load them point up and fletching down in the pouch. I made them from masonry nails and used a band set similar to what I use for 3/8 steel shot. Another option is a pana dart - lots of youtube videos on this method. Also, if you look on eBay, there are darts designed for fishing that are similar to pana darts. That is, the pointed end has a small hook to attach to a string (like a slingbow set up) instead of a pouch.
> 
> Have fun experimenting with this and watch those RTS shots!


What do you mean watch those RTS, will I die? Because these things fly super fast. Also, is there a way to avoid RTS?


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

I don't have any yet but the darts that yshoot has put out are about as professional as they get and how they are set up there won't be rts.


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)




----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)




----------



## Blue Raja (Feb 10, 2016)

Nicholson said:


> Blue Raja said:
> 
> 
> > I used to fool around with fletchettes and found that as long as you had something for air resistance, you could use most anything for a fletching. I found that lengths of gutted paracord worked best. The trick with fletchettes is to load them point up and fletching down in the pouch. I made them from masonry nails and used a band set similar to what I use for 3/8 steel shot. Another option is a pana dart - lots of youtube videos on this method. Also, if you look on eBay, there are darts designed for fishing that are similar to pana darts. That is, the pointed end has a small hook to attach to a string (like a slingbow set up) instead of a pouch.
> ...


I doubt that you will die - just get a nasty cut or worse a dart that will have to be removed by a medical doctor. I will leave it to more experience sling-shooters to explain how to avoid RTS. Stay safe.


----------

